# Rock crawling rzr



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

This Tim Cameron. He's one Of the big boys around here in the rock bouncers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pniVAyqcAcA&sns=em


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have watched several of his vids....that dude don't give a crap about tearing stuff up. But at the same time, he gas some BAD ARSE buggies.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O ye he's got some bad stuff. He just got a new one. Madram11 on YouTube has some vids of it. I go to wheeling in the country down in summer town he's down there quite a bit. He will put on a show. Him and the tanners. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he def aint scared of tearing some shiz up.. i've watched a lot of his video's..


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Drives like that without a helmet? What a retard. Cage or not.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

HELL YEA I'd do it that RZR is a tank.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd absolutely LOVE to ride with him...anytime, any place.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Come to TN he is at summer town at all the big rides. Like I said he puts on a show. Look up Ethan Tanner on YouTube he's crazy too


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

